# Water coming through ceiling... HELP!



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

There is water coming through the ceiling from the rain. I have put buckets under the drips and a roofer will be here soon but what can I do in the meantime? 

Its ruining the ceiling!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Drill drain holes where needed to allow the water to escape.....better to fix small holes than to replace entire sections of a ceiling. Ventilate the attic area to aid in drying. 

Drywall (gypsum board) or plaster?? Plaster can also have a gypsum backing....


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

It's plaster.

I live in a dormer bungalo so it is not coming in from above the attic, it is coming in somewhere below the upstairs window, therefore i can't ventilate.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

If it's a rental unit call the landlord before drilling any relief holes. If it can't be ventilated, the ceiling should be opened up in order to prevent mold and mildew. This is a job for the owner of the structure.

Did someone leave the window open?? 

There are many places where a dormer can leak.....lotsa flashing is involved. 

Depending on the age of your dwelling there can be a variety of laths used and the effects from water can differ.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Also check your insurance policy


----------

